# Опять я таскайся по очередял и собирай подписи!



## cyaxares_died

"Опять я таскайся  по очередял и собирай подписи!"
Кто-нибудь может мне объяснять почему здесь во первых несовершенный вид и потом св?


----------



## Q-cumber

> "Опять я таскайся по очередям и собирай подписи!"
> Кто-нибудь может мне объяснять, почему здесь во- первых несовершенный вид и потом св...???



Это разговорная форма ...  формально- фраза составлена совершенно неправильно, но так иногда говорят, когда хотят "пожаловаться на свою трудную долю". 

"Все завтра отдыхают, а я -работай в две смены!"


----------



## IGGor

"Опять таскайся по очередям и собирай подписи!"
Это просто повелительное наклонение. Человек недоволен, он говорит от лица того, кто мог бы ему это сказать, например от лица своего начальника.


----------



## Kolan

cyaxares_died said:


> "Опять я таскайся  по очередял и собирай подписи!"


"Опять я: таскайся  по очередям и собирай подписи!"

Вид - несовершенный, так как действие не просто даже длительное, а в представлении говорящего и вовсе нескончаемое. Можно, однако, избавиться от повелительного наклонения и частично переложить в совершенный вид: "Опять мне таскаться  по очередям, чтобы собрать подписи!"


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> Это разговорная форма ... формально- фраза составлена совершенно неправильно,


 Это совершенно правильная форма, называемая "долженствовательным наклонением".
Подробнее можно посмотреть в РГ-80 § 1948: http://rusgram.narod.ru/1937-1951.html


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Это совершенно правильная форма, называемая "долженствовательным наклонением".
> Подробнее можно посмотреть в РГ-80 § 1948: http://rusgram.narod.ru/1937-1951.html



Ну не знаю, насколько она "правильная" - в классическом понимании. В статье, на которую Вы ссылаетесь, как раз и говорится, что "...она _принадлежит разговорной речи и просторечию_ и фиксируется в соответствующих записях и _в отражающих эту речь жанрах_ художественной литературы".  

Для справки:


> *просторечие*
> ср. 1) Разговорная речь *малообразованных носителей языка* (обычно горожан).
> _- russian explanatory dictionary_



   Впрочем, я отнюдь не отрицаю, что такая форма "имеет место быть" и время от времени используется даже в "сложноречии".


----------



## Maroseika

Я не знаю, что такое "классическое понимание", но литературный язык включает как письменный, так разговорный языки - это две его разновидности.
Не все, что допустимо в разговорном литературном языке, хорошо смотрится в письменном, равно как и наоборот. Разговорный язык - вовсе не удел "малообразованных" людей. Любой вменяемый носитель языка в устной речи пользуется именно разговорным, а не письменным языком. Иное выглядит мерзейшей канцелярщиной или пошлейшей выспренностью.
При этом, от разговорного языка следует отличать речевые ошибки и просторечие. В приведенном вами определении последнее определяется не как разговорная речь вообще, а как таковая - малообразованных людей. Ожегов определяет его как "*нелитературный* разговорный язык".

А долженствовательное наклонение - такая же неотъемлемая часть русского *литературного языка*, как и любое другое, хотя и свойственно, главным образом, разговорной его разновидности. Однако соответствующие синтаксические конструкции полностью соответствуют логике и правилам нашего языка.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Разговорный язык - вовсе не удел "малообразованных" людей.



А этого и не утверждал. Речь шла именно о "просторечии". Я считаю, что подобные  словесные формы относятся именно к просторечным. 



> Просторечие — слова, выражения, грамматические формы и конструкции,  распространённые в нелитературной разговорной речи, свойственные  малообразованным носителям языка и явно отклоняющиеся от существующих  литературных языковых норм.
> 
> Термин «просторечие» введён Д. Н. Ушаковым в  значении *«речь необразованного и полуобразованного городского населения,  не владеющего литературными нормами».* ПРОСТОРЕЧИЕ, разновидность  русского национального языка, носителем которой является необразованное и  полуобразованное городское население....


  Полный текст статьи здесь:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Просторечие


----------



## Maroseika

q-cumber said:


> А этого и не утверждал. Речь шла именно о "просторечии". Я считаю, что  подобные словесные формы относятся именно к просторечным.


  Но РГ считает иначе, что вы сами и процитировали:
*В статье, на которую Вы  ссылаетесь, как раз и говорится, что "...она принадлежит разговорной речи  и просторечию и фиксируется в соответствующих записях и в отражающих  эту речь жанрах художественной литературы".* 
Таким образом, РГ  различает разговорную речь и просторечие и считает это наклонение свойственным  обоим видам речи, а не одному только просторечию. 
Следовательно,  долженствовательное наклонение - вполне литературная конструкция.


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Следовательно,  долженствовательное наклонение - вполне литературная конструкция.



Хорошо, как скажете... Я опять соглашайся.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Хорошо, как скажете... Я опять соглашайся.


"Ну, когда нас брали, помнишь, пришёл? Я, говорит, рыбу ловлю, а ты *ныряй*! А мороз был градусов 30!"


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Я, говорит, рыбу ловлю, а ты *ныряй*!


Это ж просто неправильно оформленная на письме прямая речь. Для нашего случая следовало бы:
"Он, говорит, рыбу ловит, нехороший человек, а я - ныряй".


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Это ж просто неправильно оформленная на письме прямая речь. Для нашего случая следовало бы:
> "Он, говорит, рыбу ловит, нехороший человек, а я - ныряй".


На самом деле, это прямая речь малообразованного (точнее, получившего образование по тюрьмам) персонажа Косого, самое что ни на есть просторечие, в котором косвенная речь передается ситуативно, как прямая. Но именно в правильно оформленнной косвенной речи будет звучать просторечное "я ныряй". Просторечное - потому что повелительное наклонение образуется только во 2-м лице и в множественном числе 1-го.


----------



## Maroseika

Фраза совершенно правильна грамматически, но неверно оформлена пунктуационно - не хватает кавычек. Должно быть так: 
- Я, - говорит, - рыбу ловлю, а ты *ныряй*! (в диалоге)
или
"Я, - говорит, - рыбу ловлю, а ты *ныряй"*!

Что касается повелительного наклонения, тут вы почти правы (почти - потому что не учитываете побудительного наклонения). Однако же в заглавной фразе употреблено не повелительное наклонение, а долженствовательное - оформленное в полном согласии с требованиями грамматики.


----------



## Ptak

maroseika said:


> Фраза совершенно правильна грамматически, но неверно оформлена пунктуационно - не хватает кавычек.


Значит, малообразованный Косой кавычек в устной речи не поставил... Вот какое плохое в тюрьмах образование! :d


----------



## Maroseika

Косой все правильно сказал, он и мужик был правильный. А ошибся тот, кто за ним ходил и записывал. Ну да эти, известное дело, - всегда ошибаются.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Косой все правильно сказал, он и мужик был правильный.


"Правильный" - значит, "говорит, как пишет, а пишет - как говорит"? 

*Леонид Черновецкий. Как говорит, так и пишет*

Леонид Черновецкий. Как _говорит_, так и _пишет_ *....* Вот как Черновецкий – заслуженный юрист, _а_ проект закона грамотно написать не может. Удивительно! *...*
www.cripo.com.ua/index.php?sect_id=2&aid=12584 - 42k

На самом деле, он просто _декламировал _свою роль , поэтому так и получилось в кино.


----------

